# Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen



## Knurrhahn (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag wie man Fisch oder Rindfleisch noch haltbar machen kann.
Nach dem ich mich durch etliche Foren gelesen hatte, bekam ich Lust so etwas einmal selber auszuprobieren.
Also habe ich mir so ein Trockenautomat besorgt und los ging es.
Die ersten beiden Trockenversuche habe ich mit Rindfleisch gestartet.
Möglich ist natürlich auch noch fast alles an Gemüse, Obst und Fisch.
Das Fleisch muss natürlich so Fettfrei wie möglich sein.
Wer Lust hat, kann es auch einen Tag in einer Marinade einlegen, dafür ist auch alles an Gewürzen erlaubt was schmeckt.
Nur es sollte kein Öl in der Marinade verwendet werden, ist schlecht zu trocknen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von heute.
Der nächste Test soll dann mit Fisch gestartet werden.
Für mich liegt der Vorteil in dieser Zubereitung darin, dass ich im Sommer bei wirklich warmen Temperaturen immer einen Snäck dabei habe der nicht gekühlt werden muss.
Ihr glaubt nicht wie schnell mein erster Versuch vom Tisch nach dem ich ihn zum kosten frei gegeben hatte verschwunden war. 

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Sabber sabber "Beef Jerky" und dann noch Teriyaki geschmak. Dafür lasse ich alles stehen.

So eine Drying mashine steht bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel. 

Die Snacks sind aber auch sehr teuer wenn die nicht selber macht. 9€ bei real für 100 gr Beef Jerky. Mein Bruder kommt im Dezember aus USA zurück da kosten 250gr. nur 10$. und ich hoffe der bringt mir ein Kilo mit.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Hi Knurri,
ich hab auch so eine Rommelsbacher, aber für Fisch und Fleisch  n o c h  nicht verwendet. Einige Fragen ergeben sich für mich: legst Du Fleisch und Fisch erst in eine Salzlake, ähnlich dem Pökeln oder Vorbereiten zum Räuchern? Sieht man auf den Bildern den fertigen Zustand oder den bei der Beschickung?  Bei welcher Schalterstellung (welcher elektrischen Leistung) verwendest Du zur Trocknung? Werden die Sticks im Mund wieder weich oder knuspern die?
Ich glaube auch, dass solche leckeren Sachen nicht lange haltbar sind (weil sie vorher aufgefuttert werden).
Ich mache im Dörrer unter anderen mein selbstgemachtes Gemüsebrühegranulat, ein herrliches Wort. Das kommt natürlich ohne Geschmacksverstärker und Konservierungsmittel aus. Wenn an genauen Angaben (wieviel von jedem) Interesse besteht, kann ich heute Abend mal in mein eigenes schlaues Kochbuch schauen und posten.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Boah, Knurri!

Wo hast du immer dieses goile Zeug her?

Gib mir bitte mal den Link für dies Maschinchen.
Meine Eltern suchen nämlich auch so was...


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Ich würze das Fleisch nur mit Salz, Pfeffer davon aber reichlich aus der Mühle und etwas Chayenpfeffer.
In Marinade habe ich es noch nicht eingelegt, soll aber auch wunderbar funktionieren.
Schaut mal hier, da ist so etwas super erklärt.

Die Bilder von mir zeigen das Fleisch kurz nach dem Befüllen.
Das Fleisch ist erst knusprig im Mund und wird dann weich.
Die Leistungsmerkmale des Dörratomaten findest du hier.
Ich trockne das Fleisch immer auf Stufe drei.
Dieses richtet sich aber auch etwas nach der Umgebungstemperatur.
Es darf auf keinem Fall zu heiss werden.
Bilder vom Endprodukt stelle ich euch auch noch rein.


----------



## JanS (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Sabber sabber "Beef Jerky" und dann noch Teriyaki geschmak. Dafür lasse ich alles stehen.
> 
> So eine Drying mashine steht bei mir auch auf dem Wunschzettel.
> 
> Die Snacks sind aber auch sehr teuer wenn die nicht selber macht. 9€ bei real für 100 gr Beef Jerky. Mein Bruder kommt im Dezember aus USA zurück da kosten 250gr. nur 10$. und ich hoffe der bringt mir ein Kilo mit.



Denk daran wird bei der Einführ in die EU vernichtet bei einer möglichen Zollkontrolle 

Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> . Wenn an genauen Angaben (wieviel von jedem) Interesse besteht, kann ich heute Abend mal in mein eigenes schlaues Kochbuch schauen und posten.
> Gruß Schwefi



immer her mit deinen Rezepten, ich würde da gerne mal einige Sachen ausprobieren.
Morgen werde ich erst einmal jede menge Äpfel trocknen.
Opa schüttet mich gerade damit zu und ich habe keine Möglichkeit sie ordentlich zu lagern.
Es ist einfach zu war im ganzen Haus.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

hi Knurri,
das mit den Äpfeln habe ich gerade hionter mir (wie jedes Jahr). Ich habe im Garten 4 Bäume mit der gleichen Sorte und die sind nicht lange lagerfähig. Ich mache das immer so:
die Äpfel dürfen möglichst noch nicht überreif sein, sonst bekommt das Trockengut unansehliche Schleier (schmecken tun sie jedoch)
mit einem Apfelstecher (Rohr) nach dem Waschen - Kerngehäuse raus stechen, nicht schälen;
einen elektr.  Allesschneider (Brotschneider) auf ca. 3 bis 4 mm einstellen und Apfelscheiben machen und sofort in ein Gefäß werfen mit kaltem Wasser und dem Saft einer ausgepressten Zitrone; auf Küchentüchern beidseitig kurz trocknen und durchaus auch überlappend in die Trockenetagen stapeln; 3 Stunden auf Stufe 2 antrocknen, den Rest auf Stufe 1 (kleinste St.) bis die Schreiben zu brechen sind. Durch die Zitrone im Wasser behalten die Scheiben die Farbe und sie laufen nicht an. Als Lager habe ich Riesentontöpfe, wie sie früher als Sauerkrauttopf verwedet wurden. Da können sie bis ein Jahr ohne Geschmacksverluste im Keller gelagert werden. Es empfielt sich, eine Haushaltsfolie auf die Öffnung zu ziehen. Nach einiger Zeit verlieren sie an Knackigkeit, aber nicht an Geschmack.
Brüherezept kommt noch
Schwefi


----------



## JerkerHH (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Moin, 

in Südafrika nennt man das Biltong !!!!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biltong

Super Lecker! 

Wir haben auch einen großen Biltong Schrank zu Hause! 

1,80 x 0,45x 0,60 m 

MfG
JerkerHH


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

hier das Rezept für die Gemüsebrühe (Anstoß gab der bekannte Starkoch Alexander Herrmann aus Franken), die Vorgehensweise ist die gleiche nur die Zutaten habe ich etwas modifiziert:
120g Zwiebeln
100g Möhren
50g Lauch (das grüne davon)
50g Sellerieknolle
150g Tomaten (ohne Kerne) besser 80g Tomatenmark
1 Knoblauchzehe
15g Petersilie
1 Stängel Liebstöckel
60g Meersalz
Das Gemüse grob zerteilen und in einem Zerkleinerer (Moulinette od. Küchenmaschine) ganz klein hacken, die Zugabe des Salzes hier nicht vergessen. Es entsteht ein rötlicher Brei, der sehr feucht ist. Die Etagen eines Dörrers (Rommelsbacher) mit Backpapierscheiben auskleiden und diesen Brei nicht dicker als 1cm darauf verteilen. Auf Stufe 3 (max.) trocknen bis die Masse staubtrocken ist. Die entstandenen Schollen abermals in den Zerkleinerer geben und ein Granulat herstellen. Es ensteht bei Zugabe eines Teelöffels davon in heißes Wasser nicht unbedingt Trinkbrühe, aber als Zugabe in eine Sauce oder als Grundlage einer Suppe (pochierter Fisch) ist sie ausgezeichnet. Einen Teil des Pulvers mische ich sofort mit getrockneten Steinpilzen auch in Pulverform (5:1).  Da der Dörrer mindestens mit 4 Etagen betrieben werden muß multipliziere ich die Zutaten mit 4 oder 5 , um das Gerät richtig zu nutzen. Das Pulver ist unbegrenzt haltbar und auch ein schönes Mitbringsel.
viel Spaß beim Probieren Schwefi


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*



JanS schrieb:


> Denk daran wird bei der Einführ in die EU vernichtet bei einer möglichen Zollkontrolle
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe schon so viel Beef Jerky bekommen wenn mal ein FamilienAmi vorbeikommt. Die Kilos kann man gar nicht mehr zählen. Aber bei Dörflisch sollten man auch ein Auge zudrücken ist doch eh alles tot und Keime gibts in einer verschweissten Packung auch nicht. Das ist mal wieder übertreiben mit dem vernichten, aber diesmal wirds auch klappen hoffe ich.


----------



## leopard_afrika (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

Ich kenne das auch aus Südafrika, dort aber auch von Antilopen u.ä.. Oberhammerlecker! Und wie Knurri schon schrieb, als Snack ohne Kühlung für den Allesfresser  unschlagbar. Jetzt weiß ich ja, was ich noch so brauch.


----------



## Knurrhahn (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*

So hier die Bilder vom fertigen Dörrfleisch.
Die hellen Punkte darauf ist der Pfeffer.
Ich mag es etwas scharf.
Sieht echt schlimm aus oder, aber es ist wirklich lecker.


----------



## MarioDD (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fisch und  Fleisch trocknen*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Sieht echt schlimm aus oder, aber es ist wirklich lecker.


 
hmm... sieht aus wie an der Kasse bei "Fressnapf" ....


Dennoch kann ich mir vorstellen , dass es schmeckt.
Werd jetzt Nachbars Hund sein Dörrfleisch wegfuttern.


----------

